# Rust on trailer



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I got some rusting on front of the trailer (on frame). So my question is how to deal with it? I was told I have to re-paint whole trailer, but everything else is in good shape, so I don't feel like re-painting it (will be expensive too).


----------



## dragy (Jun 30, 2010)

how big of a spot? and how far rusted is it? Like is almost rusted all the way through? or is it just surface rust? Is it on the frame only, or is it on the metal sheeting too?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

dragy said:


> how big of a spot? and how far rusted is it? Like is almost rusted all the way through? or is it just surface rust? Is it on the frame only, or is it on the metal sheeting too?


It's just a surface. Some on frame and some on sides. Not really huge spots - may be the size of the palm at the most.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Take a wire brush to those areas, wipe with paint thinner to clean and paint with Tremclad or Rustoleum. Don't get water base, you need the oil base. Both use fish oil which is excellent for inhibiting rust.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Saddlebag said:


> Take a wire brush to those areas, wipe with paint thinner to clean and paint with Tremclad or Rustoleum. Don't get water base, you need the oil base. Both use fish oil which is excellent for inhibiting rust.


Thank you! Will do when it'll be little more warm here.


----------

